# Polish Tall Ship In Trouble off The Scillies



## derekhore (Sep 21, 2007)

Falmouth Coastguards keeping busy!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-cornwall-11651799


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

That's the second time within a year or so that the Polish led revolution in square sail rigging: refraining from primary safety aspects - I refer to the triple stage crash zone, and the lowering of yards to lower windage aloft, which all sailing ships used to be built with, has spelled disaster. 

We've had several discussions on it here, where members have claimed that better steel makes such precautions unnecessary. They just don't get the point: stronger one piece masts with standing yards and stronger sails makes things worse: the top of the masts should bend, and then go without bringing with them the whole rig, wherefore the topgallant and royal masts were traditionally made of wood in steel ships, and made so as to break off at a "doubling," as were the topmast below. The very idea that the generations before us did not know what they were doing, in spite of having tested the value of it thousands of times, is downright stupid.

Of course there may be faulty material involved here, and insufficient seamanship (14 year old tourists might not be much help in getting sails off her quickly), and of course bad luck in this or that way, but loosing all of your rigging in force 9 would sound strange indeed to an old sailing ship man.

Here's the former incident I was referring to: http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=27644&highlight=Polish+Tall+Ship+In+Trouble


----------



## derekhore (Sep 21, 2007)

Interesting report on the local BBC station said: _"The vessel has lost both her masts and also suffered some damage to her rigging!"_

Well, if both masts have gone .. one can safely assume the rigging must be somewhat damaged too!!


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

Yet more (in)accurate guesswork from a BBC journalist!


----------



## derekhore (Sep 21, 2007)

derekhore said:


> Interesting report on the local BBC station said: _"The vessel has lost both her masts and also suffered some damage to her rigging!"_
> 
> Well, if both masts have gone .. one can safely assume the rigging must be somewhat damaged too!!




The rigging does look a tad damaged!!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-cornwall-11663942


----------

